# Montego Bay get away



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

In a couple of weeks I'm going to hit the beach , with some Jamaican rum in one hand and a good cigar in the other. This is my first trip to Jamaica . And don't know where to go for Habano cigars . If this place is anything like the other islands in America . There will be a ton of fakes . My buddy told me there is a LCDH in Montego Bay , and that's the only place for real Cubans . I just can't believe that so I'm here to ask the experts of CC here at puff.com. Hope I can get a small list of SA dealers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I was in Jamaica in 2011 if you sifted the whole island there was not a real Cuban cigar to be found!
But you can check here for franchises/dealers of authentic Habanos and LCDH's good luck enjoy the trip!

http://www.lacasadelhabano.cu/site/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/lang,en/

Habanos S.A. - Sitio Oficial - Inicio


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony, the LCDH is a new store ,it sound like you just missed it maybe next time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Thanks Tony, the LCDH is a new store ,it sound like you just missed it maybe next time.


Yup looks like i was a bit early lol!
Opened in July of 2012!

La Casa del Habano

Shop # 202 building 17B, Cruise Ship Terminal, Port of Falmouth, Jamaica, W.I.

Tel: 876 633 2211 - 876 952 7455 CELL. 876 881 6776

FAX: 876 971 2406

E-MAIL: [email protected]

REMARK: It is a Duty Free retail store and only opens when cruises arrive in.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I was there a couple years ago,,,your buddy is correct... not a real CC on the island.
Bring your own to be sure
If you do go to the new lcdh, i would buy the lesser known names


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I was just in Jamaica this April and was surprised how few and how expensive Cuban cigars were. The resort I was staying at had a few for sale for some really high prices and there was a guy that was running a stand about twice a week. Not sure if they were real since the prices where high (Over $20 for a Monte #2 ) and I had brought my own. The selection and price of all cigars (not just CC's) was pretty dissapointing in the duty free in the montego bay airport.

I would definetly recommend bringing back some bottles of Appleton 12 year old rum or springing for the 22 year old. Fantastic stuff and the 12 year old can be had for about $20 USD in duty free.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Kruz said:


> I was just in Jamaica this April and was surprised how few and how expensive Cuban cigars were. The resort I was staying at had a few for sale for some really high prices and there was a guy that was running a stand about twice a week. Not sure if they were real since the prices where high (Over $20 for a Monte #2 ) and I had brought my own. The selection and price of all cigars (not just CC's) was pretty dissapointing in the duty free in the montego bay airport.
> 
> I would definetly recommend bringing back some bottles of Appleton 12 year old rum or springing for the 22 year old. Fantastic stuff and the 12 year old can be had for about $20 USD in duty free.


Thank you Kruz for the heads up on the Rum , looks like a nice size Tupperdor will be traveling with me.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

No problem. The best shopping is at the duty free at the airport. Prices are cheaper than in town (no pressure either) and the one large alcohol place will package up the bottle in cardboard making it easier to pack without worrying about it breaking.



lukesparksoff said:


> Thank you Kruz for the heads up on the Rum , looks like a nice size Tupperdor will be traveling with me.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was there last September and surprisingly the resort I stayed at actually had a few boxes of real ones. Of course they were interspersed with some obvious fakes. But hey, at least they had a few that were legit. I didn't bother to buy any because they were about $27 a piece, and that was for a PSD4. Yikes!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Coffee. Great coffee. Buy as much as you can.

But bring your own cigars...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

lukesparksoff said:


> In a couple of weeks I'm going to hit the beach , with some Jamaican rum in one hand and a good cigar in the other. This is my first trip to Jamaica . And don't know where to go for Habano cigars . If this place is anything like the other islands in America . There will be a ton of fakes . My buddy told me there is a LCDH in Montego Bay , and that's the only place for real Cubans . I just can't believe that so I'm here to ask the experts of CC here at puff.com. Hope I can get a small list of SA dealers


So Jealous, I love Jamaica. Make sure to try some REAL off the resort JERK CHICKEN. Try to find what they call PATTIES, they are kind of like a hot pocket with chicken of beef. Also, try to find what they call a "BUN" (can be found at airport). It looks like what you and I would eat here but it taste different, it kind of has an herb kick to it. Don't forget to try a Tortuga rum cake while you are there as well. They can be bought at the airport before you come home.



Kruz said:


> I was just in Jamaica this April and was surprised how few and how expensive Cuban cigars were. The resort I was staying at had a few for sale for some really high prices and there was a guy that was running a stand about twice a week. Not sure if they were real since the prices where high (Over $20 for a Monte #2 ) and I had brought my own. The selection and price of all cigars (not just CC's) was pretty dissapointing in the duty free in the montego bay airport.
> 
> I would definetly recommend bringing back some bottles of Appleton 12 year old rum or springing for the 22 year old. Fantastic stuff and the 12 year old can be had for about $20 USD in duty free.


*Fakes.....*



Kruz said:


> No problem.  The best shopping is at the duty free at the airport. Prices are cheaper than in town (no pressure either) and the one large alcohol place will package up the bottle in cardboard making it easier to pack without worrying about it breaking.


Yes, Airport is by far the best place to buy booze. KRUZ mentioned Appleton rum. While Appleton is a good Jamaican rum, I wouldn't waste my money or space bringing it back as it can all be bought here in the USA.
Try to find some stuff you have never seen before and that you likely can't buy here in the USA. I wish I would have bought some of the booze I had never seen before instead of bringing back all that Appleton.

I bought some rum called BLACKWELL and its only made and sold in Jamaica I believe. Very small quantities are made. Why bring back stuff you can buy here in the states? (each person can bring back 2 full size bottles)

As for booze to try while your there............Try the rum cream, just try it over ice first. It's like chocolate milk but with a different sort of flavor and with booze! (love the stuff)

Try to get your hands on a bottle of Black Dragon beer. I do believe it's a Jamaica product made by Guinness?

The Carrib beer isn't to bad either.

Oh, one more thing..................Try some FRESH RED STRIPE on tap. It will blow you away in how different it taste to what we buy in bottles over here.

I am so Jealous of you right now, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Jamaica. Have the time of your life brother, we only live once and sometimes only get to go somewhere once!


----------

